
Australia needs to get very serious, very quickly, to counter this move - hguhghuff
https://www.theage.com.au/politics/federal/canberra-needs-to-get-very-serious-very-quickly-to-counter-this-move-by-a-master-strategist-20180409-p4z8mj.html
======
jazoom
It's about a Chinese military base in Vanuatu.

